# New start in Canada



## Sandmann (May 30, 2011)

Hi all , 

I am a 33 year old with about 10 years in retail including 5 plus years at the managment level running various stores. My partner has decided she wants to move away from australia and picked Canada as the country of her choice ( long story short Father went and murdered mother and sisters so hates the memories ) We do have 2 children with another due later this year so would like to move before then . I recently did an online test which said due to my experiance I was a skilled worker and more likely to gain a visa which is cool . Now my question is how hard is it to et visas and how long could it take as well as we are looking at Vancouver or Edmonton. Could anyone else recommend some places?


----------



## roundfoot (Jul 11, 2010)

Hi, I have been researching the process and just return from a visit to speak to potential employees and have a good look round. My understanding is that you need an offer if employment before you can start the process for a visa, unless your job is on the list (check out www.cic.gc.ca) which I don't think it is. You have 2 options either find an employer who will leave a job offer open for a year plus (pr route) or you need to get a temp working visa, but to do this your employer will need to get a labour Market opinion to get permission to employ a non Canadian, i.e. they need to justify employing a foreigner which may be difficult. Speaking to potential employers may be a good start.


----------

